# Fishing With AJ 05-24-08



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very cool trip. Way to break the ice on some fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Any day spent with your kids is a great day. Thanks for sharing the pics my daughter enjoyed them too.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good report....nothing like a little fishin' to de-stress!
Hey AJ is growin' up!  Dave


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah that kid is growing like a weed! Oh, and that was a blow-up manatee, not a real manatee because we all know that if it was a real manatee that what AJ did would have been illegal. It was a fake manatee from an exhibition nearby.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Ya its prohably Illegal but if everyone took a swim with a manatee we would all slow down a little and stay off thier backs 

anyway i love them they are like big puppy dogs.

Oh yes AJ is growing up quickly. Lauren starts driving next month  Yall watch out on the roads out there.

AC


----------

